# LAMCO is 90 days PLUS out to PAY



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

just talked to lamco rep and they have had a parting of ways with AMS and are now 90 PLUS days out for invoice payment .


UNBELIEVABLE 

I bet these clowns have a literal kineption fit when they don't get paid from their clients within a timely manner.

THE PRICE JUST TRIPLED because of having to finance their operations and interest costs


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

jUST CURIOUS, CAN YOU RAISE YOUR PRICE WITH INTEREST DUE TO NON-PAYMENT?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

sorry about the vaps... I forgot it was on :/


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> jUST CURIOUS, CAN YOU RAISE YOUR PRICE WITH INTEREST DUE TO NON-PAYMENT?


Not that I am aware of . It is a bid system so once the work is performed and invoiced it is the invoiced price . I should have said, going forward the price is gouing to triple ...

you can caps me all you want NO worries 

kninegirl sorry for my part in the moderators shutting down your intro, I think they were over zealous, but thats my opinion. 
Everybody I say "Thats MR. XX to you " crack up.
Perhaps they were having a bad manapaws day ??

If you work for lamco just watch your invoice aging and become the squeeky wheel after 90 days. I'd hate to be in THEIR accounting department. I try to make them laugh or want to answer the phone when they see it is me and I further realize they ( the employees in accounting ) are just doing their job as directed, I belive they would pay out before 90 days if they were authorized to do so.

WOOF


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

That's one of those "ebb and flow" factors that inexperienced business owners get out of a book. 

They tell you that the best way to manage your cash flow is to get your money as soon as you can and then delay paying anyone for as long as you can. But what they don't tell you is that it can mess up a perfectly good relationship with a vendor. 

I had a similar situation where they didn't send my invoice to the accounts payable dept until after 90 days but when I wanted to retain their services, they told me, "We need the full payment in advanced."

That was the last time I would ever do any work for them again.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> Not that I am aware of . It is a bid system so once the work is performed and invoiced it is the invoiced price . I should have said, going forward the price is gouing to triple ...
> 
> you can caps me all you want NO worries
> 
> ...


Imho I would lien by day 75 or 80. Ninety days is unacceptable.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Imho I would lien by day 75 or 80. Ninety days is unacceptable.


I hear ya I have looked into this but here in the "Wild West" you cant lien after 30 days complete. Trust me these fools are going topay. 

they are talking about going to 150 days payment.:laughing:

unless they get their finances under control a postage stamp lot will be 150 per cut with NO discount 

CFS cant fix stupid


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I bet if they just started charging $500 for a contractor to sign up with them, it'd solve all of their financial woes. 



splinterpicker said:


> I hear ya I have looked into this but here in the "Wild West" you cant lien after 30 days complete. Trust me these fools are going topay.
> 
> they are talking about going to 150 days payment.:laughing:
> 
> ...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I bet if they just started charging $500 for a contractor to sign up with them, it'd solve all of their financial woes.


That would be the defenition of bankrupt. They already try to work that angle, paying to sign up that is .


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

With all the warnings given by current and former vendors, including myself, for these scumbags, why in the heck would you have agreed to do work for them? Good luck and hopefully this is a lesson learned. Unfortunately, the best lessons in life are usually the most costly...





splinterpicker said:


> just talked to lamco rep and they have had a parting of ways with AMS and are now 90 PLUS days out for invoice payment .
> 
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Realtors are paid in 15days from Lamco.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

They strung is out 6 months total for over 10k until June when they paid in full. The lady (don't remember her name) was very nice and apologetic. We have been one of their "royal" or whatever the hell they call it since it came out. I will tell yo that our workload has HALTED since March. Steve Huchinson is a douche bag who only gives work to new vendors To get them to sign up. I hope Brandon and him are with in the same unemployment line!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I bet if they just started charging $500 for a contractor to sign up with them, it'd solve all of their financial woes.


ouch!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

haven`t been having payment problems with them. Haven`t had any work with them!


got four lawn bids from five brother the ovther day. all properties were lamco properties. anybody else seeing this?


----------

